# Oris announces Aquis coming in 41.5mm !!!



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey guys,

Pretty new to posting on the forums but this to me is huge news and I don't see any posts so far.

I owned recently an Aquis (updated for 2017 model) and loved it but I felt it was a little too big for what I prefer on my 6.75" wrist. When I heard they were releasing a 39.5mm I thought, well, this is the one for me because I am a huge fan of the brand as well as the Aquis and my preferred watch size is 38-40mm.

Sadly when I tried one (39.5) on at an AD the watch wore too small for me and just didnt vibe with it at all. I was literally just thinking to myself a week ago how awesome it would be if they released a 41mm version but thought it to be highly unlikely.

Much to my surprise, on Monochrome watches website they announced it just yesterday!

I hope it's ok I'm leaving the link in here, mods if this isn't allowed please remove the link.

https://monochrome-watches.com/oris-aquis-date-39-5-oris-aquis-date-41-5-news-2020-specs-price/

this news along with rumors of them bringing an in house movement to their popular watches (think divers 65, Aquis and big crown pointer date) this year for Basel 2020 (if there still is one this year) just put them right back at or near the top for me.

excited to get my hands on one and maybe it'll be my first review!

cheers guys


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Wrist shape plays a lot into it too. The Source of Life wears just right for me. I also prefer 38-40 so I'm always happy when a larger watch fits.










I suspect that a LOT of customers with more round wrists will jump on this one.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

JacobC said:


> Wrist shape plays a lot into it too. The Source of Life wears just right for me. I also prefer 38-40 so I'm always happy when a larger watch fits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's true the top side of my wrist if very oval you're absolutely right. Either way, this is the Goldilocks size for me. I'm going to call a local AD and see if they have one in stock already. I would also be willing to pay them to fully brush the bracelet polished parts.

By they way, heck of a watch you got there I really like that special ed.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> Yes that's true the top side of my wrist if very oval you're absolutely right. Either way, this is the Goldilocks size for me. I'm going to call a local AD and see if they have one in stock already. I would also be willing to pay them to fully brush the bracelet polished parts.
> 
> By they way, heck of a watch you got there I really like that special ed.


Thanks for the kind words, this was at an Oris event, so not mine unfortunately. I ended up ordering the Timeless Ltd Ed.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

JacobC said:


> Thanks for the kind words, this was at an Oris event, so not mine unfortunately. I ended up ordering the Timeless Ltd Ed.


Wow this one is even nicer! Love this one too super rare and no date..perfect. Did it also come on bracelet?


----------



## Mistergmt (Jun 9, 2019)

I always felt the 43.5 was too big and never tried the 39.5 on. I have two 41mm watches and love that size. This sucks. I'm going to have to get an aquis now


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I like to wear a big watch but if I’m honest I reckon 41.5 will be the ideal sweet spot for me.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Because of the lugs, the 43.5 fits me perfectly...but if a 41.5 was available at the time there is a good chance I might’ve gone for that instead.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> Wow this one is even nicer! Love this one too super rare and no date..perfect. Did it also come on bracelet?


There's an option for one. I'm going to call Timeless and see about ordering it.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm extremely excited about the blue dial 39.5. Hopefully it's a more affordable alternative to my current grail, the clean ocean.


----------



## wanderingminute (Jun 17, 2018)

I tried on the new 41.5 at an event, it was the perfect size. 39 is way too small with the tiny lugs. I have a 17cm wrist that is relatively flatter. Most of my other watches are 39.5.

I also remember trying the aquis about 5 years ago when looking for first diver. I thought they are too clunky and school-boy masculine. Now the new cases and design are two notches above. Much more refined and well finished than anything else I've tried at this price (Zodiac, Longines).

I hope they release some different colors though. The dark blue is too OEM. Would be perfect to have a lake bakail 41.5


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

JacobC said:


> There's an option for one. I'm going to call Timeless and see about ordering it.


For sure get it on bracelet if available. I also previously had the original re issue diver 65 (with the Funky text) on bracelet and loved it. Do you mean to order the bracelet separately?


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Because of the lugs, the 43.5 fits me perfectly...but if a 41.5 was available at the time there is a good chance I might've gone for that instead.


Don't get me wrong for a 43.5mm only the Aquis and my SBDC053 Seiko somehow work on my 6.75" wrist and had that side been the only option for an Aquis I probably would have kept it.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

MercifulFate said:


> I'm extremely excited about the blue dial 39.5. Hopefully it's a more affordable alternative to my current grail, the clean ocean.


Just had the chance to handle the clean ocean. Very, very nice piece and the blue really pops but is somehow subtle in lower light. Good luck


----------



## alexiusmeinong (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm so psyched about this. I tried the 43.5 in green recently, and it worked on my 6.75 in wrist, but I'd prefer something just a little smaller. I haven't tried the 39.5, but the salesman told me not to even bother. He thought that they wear too small, which make sense to me given the very short lug-to-lug length. 41.5 sounds perfect.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> For sure get it on bracelet if available. I also previously had the original re issue diver 65 (with the Funky text) on bracelet and loved it. Do you mean to order the bracelet separately?


Yes, they offered it on a strap plus free rubber strap or in a bracelet for another two hundred dollars. I chose the straps. The rubber tropical step is great and soft, the leather one is total garbage and Oris should be ashamed their name is on it. Since its a diver and I live in Texas I think the bracelet is probably the best of both worlds between being able to hop in the pool and look good day to day.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

This should indeed fit really well. I have the previous gen 43mm which has never bothered me. The 39 is too small for my taste.

Been looking for a reason to justify another Aquis...maybe this will be it.


----------



## KTTFB64 (Feb 11, 2020)

Think they’ll have a GMT version? Wish there was more ability to customize straps...


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

KTTFB64 said:


> Think they'll have a GMT version? Wish there was more ability to customize straps...


I really like the design of the 43.5mm Aquis GMT. A 41mm version would be a huge winner and probably the one I'd get. Jeez, I didn't even think of that...


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> This should indeed fit really well. I have the previous gen 43mm which has never bothered me. The 39 is too small for my taste.
> 
> Been looking for a reason to justify another Aquis...maybe this will be it.


I feel the exact same way. With the inter grated lugs the 41 will look phenomenal


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally picked up an Aquis, the Clean Ocean (I have 7.5 inch wrists), felt it wore really small, yet was a looker! Did enjoy the way it disappeared on the wrist. Sold it and was waiting on the 41.5MM, then saw an AD deal on the classic sunburst black 43.5MM, and since I was saving $$$ and I bet most AD deals on the 41.5MM will hover around $1,500 I could not justify waiting.

Will love seeing them on here though! If you have near 7inch wrists, and your watch is 50MM lug to lug at most, and stays under 13MM thick, this a sweet spot. I tend to wear 41MM and above, you adjust overtime to smaller or larger pieces. So long as it slides under a shirt/jacket cuff, it wears well for me. Pics below of the Clean Ocean 39.5MM and the 43.5MM to compare. You can see a close up wrist shot, and the 39.5MM looks just fine, standing at a distance in front of a mirror was another story.


----------



## Oris1977 (Mar 14, 2020)

I just picked up my 41.5 MM Aquis today. I have a 7 inch wrist, and I absolutely love it. As people have mentioned, the Aquis does wear a little small. I compared it side by side to my friends 40 MM Rolex Submariner and it looked and wore the same as the smaller Rolex. In my opinion, based on other watches that I have and on comparing with the submariner, the new 41.5 Aquis wears just like 40MM. It’s a great watch!


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Oris1977 said:


> I just picked up my 41.5 MM Aquis today. I have a 7 inch wrist, and I absolutely love it. As people have mentioned, the Aquis does wear a little small. I compared it side by side to my friends 40 MM Rolex Submariner and it looked and wore the same as the smaller Rolex. In my opinion, based on other watches that I have and on comparing with the submariner, the new 41.5 Aquis wears just like 40MM. Itâ€™s a great watch!


This is exactly what i was hoping for and expected with the 41.5mm

43.5 wears like a 42
39.5 wears like a 36

=41.5mm should wear like a 40!,


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> This is exactly what i was hoping for and expected with the 41.5mm
> 
> 43.5 wears like a 42
> 39.5 wears like a 36
> ...


 I have the 39.5, wears like a 38, not 36


----------



## sleeperj74 (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm glad that Oris is adding options rather than just changing the size of the entire product line. It enables all of us to enjoy a product.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

dorningarts said:


> I have the 39.5, wears like a 38, not 36


When I tried it on it felt like a 36 to me... I have/had 38mm watches and looked smaller to me


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> When I tried it on it felt like a 36 to me... I have/had 38mm watches and looked smaller to me


I had a Khaki 38 and the Oris definitely wears larger


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> When I tried it on it felt like a 36 to me... I have/had 38mm watches and looked smaller to me


If the 39.5 wears like a 36 and the 43.5 like a 42, then (according to how I do math) the 41.5 should wear like a 39.

36+([42-36]/2)=39, no?

But I agree the the 39.5 wears like a 38, and thus expect the 41.5 to wear like a 40, which makes me happy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Oris1977 said:


> I just picked up my 41.5 MM Aquis today. I have a 7 inch wrist, and I absolutely love it. As people have mentioned, the Aquis does wear a little small. I compared it side by side to my friends 40 MM Rolex Submariner and it looked and wore the same as the smaller Rolex. In my opinion, based on other watches that I have and on comparing with the submariner, the new 41.5 Aquis wears just like 40MM. Itâ€s a great watch!


How can you post this...

...without a PHOTO?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

dorningarts said:


> I had a Khaki 38 and the Oris definitely wears larger


I've also had the hammy and don't agree.... I swear I need to revisit then because it was so small I asked the sales lady to make sure it was the 39.5 I tried on and she said yes. I was wearing a 39mm watch that day and it was so much smaller. Maybe it was a 36 I tried on and the sales lady was clueless


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Earl Grey said:


> If the 39.5 wears like a 36 and the 43.5 like a 42, then (according to how I do math) the 41.5 should wear like a 39.
> 
> 36+([42-36]/2)=39, no?
> 
> ...


I may be Asian but math isn't a strong suit of mine


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Has anyone taken delivery of a 41.5 on rubber? I am dying to find out if the rubber strap clasp has tool-less micro adjustments like the clasp for the 43.5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Earl Grey said:


> Has anyone taken delivery of a 41.5 on rubber? I am dying to find out if the rubber strap clasp has tool-less micro adjustments like the clasp for the 43.5.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried email Rob at Topper again today. If anyone has this info, please share!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnguyen729 (Nov 17, 2018)

Man if Oris does come out with a 41.5 Aquis GMT that would be so awesome. Who cares about aftermarket straps as the integrated lugs already make the watch look fantastic.


----------



## tmvu13 (Dec 28, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> I may be Asian but math isn't a strong suit of mine


I feel ya! *familial shame*


----------



## Marty_McFly__ (Jul 22, 2019)

First of all it’s great that Orisbis listening to their customers. Always nice to see how fast smaller companies can adapt.

I‘m currently wearing an Aquis with 43.5 mm diameter. My wrists are rather small but i do not mind the size of the watch. 41 could be more appealing thought.

When purchased the watch in 2017 there was only one size available. Not sure if it the size decrease is reason enough to flip my Aquis just to buy a smaller one. 

The loss wouldn’t be huge, but still a bit unnecessary since i like the watch including the size. If there wasn’t the newer version with 41mm i wouldn’t even think to flip it.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I have 7-3/8th inch wrists, and the 43.5mm version fits me so well given the shorter, sloped lugs. It looks and feels like a 42. And since my personal sweet spot for divers is 42-43, the 43.5mm Aquis is perfect. I suspect that the 41.5 would be OK too, but the 43.5 is a perfect size for me. 

Now I need to pull the trigger and buy one. But which one? Totally torn over the classic Aquis green 7730, the Great Barrier Reef, the Clean Ocean, the Source of Life and the GMT. 

Yeah, I like too many of them.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

VaEagle said:


> I have 7-3/8th inch wrists, and the 43.5mm version fits me so well given the shorter, sloped lugs. It looks and feels like a 42. And since my personal sweet spot for divers is 42-43, the 43.5mm Aquis is perfect. I suspect that the 41.5 would be OK too, but the 43.5 is a perfect size for me.
> 
> Now I need to pull the trigger and buy one. But which one? Totally torn over the classic Aquis green 7730, the Great Barrier Reef, the Clean Ocean, the Source of Life and the GMT.
> 
> Yeah, I like too many of them.


 The clean ocean is 39.5, wears pretty small


----------



## ocracat (Apr 24, 2020)

Oris1977 said:


> I just picked up my 41.5 MM Aquis today. I have a 7 inch wrist, and I absolutely love it. As people have mentioned, the Aquis does wear a little small. I compared it side by side to my friends 40 MM Rolex Submariner and it looked and wore the same as the smaller Rolex. In my opinion, based on other watches that I have and on comparing with the submariner, the new 41.5 Aquis wears just like 40MM. It's a great watch!


You should post a picture!!


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm glad Oris is offering a 41.5 option for others who need/prefer a smaller watch, but my new (to me) Aquis green 43.5 just arrived, and the size is perfect on my average (7-3/8") wrist. I can't believe how compact it is: it wears smaller.


----------



## ocracat (Apr 24, 2020)

VaEagle said:


> I'm glad Oris is offering a 41.5 option for others who need/prefer a smaller watch, but my new (to me) Aquis green 43.5 just arrived, and the size is perfect on my average (7-3/8") wrist. I can't believe how compact it is: it wears smaller.
> 
> View attachment 15077387


I agree. When I tried it I was struck by how wearable it is for a 43.5 mm watch. My wrist is roughly 6 3/4 in., and it definitely worked. Still, it wore slightly larger than I was used to (42.5 mm Mini Turtle), and I just feel like it was slightly out of my comfort zone. That green, btw, is my favorite color variant. Really nice.


----------



## daniel954 (Jul 16, 2019)

That green is gorgeous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tumbler (Nov 26, 2011)

Are there any updates on the 41.5mm models? Are these available now? Are there any colors other than Blue Dial/Black Bezel?


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

The 41.5 is available for purchase, I'm not sure given recent events if they're in the metal in display cases yet. I bought mine sight unseen through The Watchmaker (AD) in Stoneham, MA. Shipped to me from Oris.

I have (had) two 43.5mm and a friend has a 39.5. As an echo, the size is perfect. The 43.5 is slightly too big, the 39.5 too small. Aquis, Goldilocks edition.

Photo perspective is a bit off, crappy cell phone snap, etc. but may give you the idea. It wears like a 40mm on my round 7.25 inch/184mm wrist, which I prefer.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

John Frum said:


> The 41.5 is available for purchase, I'm not sure given recent events if they're innthe metal in display cases yet. I bought mine sight unseen through The Watchmaker (AD) in Stoneham, MA. Shipped to me from Oris.
> 
> I have (had) two 43.5mm and a friend has a 39.5. As an echo, the size is perfect. The 43.5 is slightly too big, the 39.5 too small. Aquis, Goldilocks edition.
> 
> Photo perspective is a bit off, crappy cell phone snap, etc. but may give you the idea. It wears like a 40mm on my round 7.25 inch/184mm wrist, which I prefer.


Thanks for the photo- so left is the 43.5mm and right is 41.5mm or it is 41.5mm and 39.5mm? Also take more pictures I, very interested. Thanks!


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

Sir, I will post better photos when I return home, within the next 24 hours. Those are 43.5 left and 41.5 right. I will try to borrow the 39.5 too for comparison photos in the future.


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

John Frum said:


> Sir, I will post better photos when I return home, within the next 24 hours. Those are 43.5 left and 41.5 right. I will try to borrow the 39.5 too for comparison photos in the future.


I'm amazed how much smaller the 41.5 looks in that comparison. Especially with the 43.5 up on your arm more. I thought for sure that was a 43.5 and a 39.5 to the right!


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

Oris1977 said:


> I just picked up my 41.5 MM Aquis today. I have a 7 inch wrist, and I absolutely love it. As people have mentioned, the Aquis does wear a little small. I compared it side by side to my friends 40 MM Rolex Submariner and it looked and wore the same as the smaller Rolex. In my opinion, based on other watches that I have and on comparing with the submariner, the new 41.5 Aquis wears just like 40MM. It's a great watch!


Can you please post a wrist shot of your 41.5? Also, where did you get it? Do they have various colors available? (all black please!)

Thanks


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

ACL-Watch said:


> John Frum said:
> 
> 
> > Sir, I will post better photos when I return home, within the next 24 hours. Those are 43.5 left and 41.5 right. I will try to borrow the 39.5 too for comparison photos in the future.
> ...


The perspective was wonky on the original pic I posted, I should've waited. I'll post a few more, while from the same jalopy phone, I'll get them as flat and even as possible, and the camera as parallel to the plane of the watch faces as I can. Also a pic of the Oris 41.5 between a 42mm Speedy Pro Hesalite and 41mm SMPc. 43.5 left, 41.5 right. Wrist shot is 41.5 Aquis. The 43.5 is going up for sale.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

The blue dial is the only one available at this point, as far as I know. I sent a black/orange Aquis 43.5 down the road already. They were slightly too big for my taste. Not "kid wearing his dad's watch" too big, just too much over a more traditional size for me in my opinion. I just stepped up from 38-39mm due to age onset presbyopia. 
The slab sided 43.5 Aquis, although I agree it wears like a 42, was still too much size wise and watch head weight is a bit much.
This is all opinion. I learned the $$$hard way$$$ to try on in person whenever possible.


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

John Frum said:


> The blue dial is the only one available at this point, as far as I know. I sent a black/orange Aquis 43.5 down the road already. They were slightly too big for my taste. Not "kid wearing his dad's watch" too big, just too much over a more traditional size for me in my opinion. I just stepped up from 38-39mm due to age onset presbyopia.
> The slab sided 43.5 Aquis, although I agree it wears like a 42, was still too much size wise and watch head weight size.
> This is all opinion. I learned the $$$hard way$$$ to try on in person whenever possible.


That's a huge help, thank you so much and also for the wonderful photos!

The 41.5 seems perfect but I'm guessing they are going to be more expensive for a while. The 43.5 can be had on the grey market for around $1200 these days.

I really like the black on black with ceramic bezel. You mentioned that the blue dial is the only 41.5 available at this point. Yours looks black in the photos, is that actually a blue dial 41.5? (also, how much are you thinking of asking for the 43.5?)

Thanks again.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I like the 43.5, but I also think the 41.5 would be fine on me too. But regardless of which watch works for you, its just smart of Oris to give everyone an option that fits well. There are several watches I like from microbrands that are too small for me (with that obviously just being my own opinion), like Monta's Triumph and Maen's Skymaster. If a company hits it right with a design - like the Aquis - make at least two size options so more people will buy the watch, or like Aquis is doing, make three size options.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

ACL-Watch said:


> Can you please post a wrist shot of your 41.5? Also, where did you get it? Do they have various colors available? (all black please!)
> 
> Thanks


As of right now just dark blue sunburnt dial with glossy black ceramic bezel. I'm certain more colors will be coming


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

John Frum said:


> The perspective was wonky on the original pic I posted, I should've waited. I'll post a few more, while from the same jalopy phone, I'll get them as flat and even as possible, and the camera as parallel to the plane of the watch faces as I can. Also a pic of the Oris 41.5 between a 42mm Speedy Pro Hesalite and 41mm SMPc. 43.5 left, 41.5 right. Wrist shot is 41.5 Aquis. The 43.5 is going up for sale.
> View attachment 15131815
> View attachment 15131815


Thank you! Wow yup 41.5mm is the one to get. I'm excited!


----------



## Wowee Zowee (Nov 21, 2018)

Bring on the green 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

"Yours looks black in the photos, is that actually a blue dial 41.5?"


Yes it's the sunburst blue dial, both watches. That's the beauty of the dial, it looks black or blue in different light.


----------



## zorg292 (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm waiting until they make new turquoise model in 41mm 
I'm absolutely loving the color on it
Even tempted to buy it in 39mm! 









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oris1977 (Mar 14, 2020)

This is where I got my 41.5 mm: https://www.prestigetime.com/Oris-Aquis-Date-01-733-7766-4135-07-8-22-05PEB.html

He's an AD so I was able to register it and get the warranty


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

I've borrowed a friend's 39.5 Clean Ocean Aquis, I'll try to get some comparison photos up tomorrow. I'll most likely start a new thread.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/oris-aquis-date-41-5-mm-size-comparison-39-5-43-5-a-5185703.html

Thar she blows.


----------



## Oris1977 (Mar 14, 2020)

Earl Grey said:


> How can you post this...
> 
> ...without a PHOTO?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you. Better late than never. 

Very interesting the comparison to the GMT. Would you say one wears larger than the other?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oris1977 (Mar 14, 2020)

Earl Grey said:


> Thank you. Better late than never.
> 
> Very interesting the comparison to the GMT. Would you say one wears larger than the other?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHA. It only took me a couple of months but I made it happen.

Yes. I would say the GMT wears slightly larger even though its technically a 40MM, but not by much. I love both of those watches but they look so different on the wrist. The GMT is so boxy due to the large lugs but the 41.5 Aquis has virtually no lugs and not boxy at all. Its a great contrast for mixing things up and keeping things interesting. But like all of us watch guys it's hard to settle with what we have and we are always looking for the next interesting and exciting watch to purchase.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Oris1977 said:


> HAHA. It only took me a couple of months but I made it happen.
> 
> Yes. I would say the GMT wears slightly larger even though its technically a 40MM, but not by much. I love both of those watches but they look so different on the wrist. The GMT is so boxy due to the large lugs but the 41.5 Aquis has virtually no lugs and not boxy at all. Its a great contrast for mixing things up and keeping things interesting. But like all of us watch guys it's hard to settle with what we have and we are always looking for the next interesting and exciting watch to purchase.


Thanks. If you could post shots down your arm from near your elbow of how they each sit on your wrist (showing the side of the case), and your wrist size, that would be awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

thanks and finally!
for me, I, not a fan of the outer polished links so I'd either wait for the all brushed black on black version or somehow get somebody to custom brush the bracelet on the existing and only current 41.5mm with the gradient dark blue dial and shiny ceramic black bezel (owned the same version in 43.5mm)


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> thanks and finally!
> for me, I, not a fan of the outer polished links so I'd either wait for the all brushed black on black version or somehow get somebody to custom brush the bracelet on the existing and only current 41.5mm with the gradient dark blue dial and shiny ceramic black bezel (owned the same version in 43.5mm)


forgot to quote.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

How come I can't quote you @Oris1977


----------

